# Medicare codes-I am new



## hardtail58 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello everyone:

I am new to the coding world and have a question as to how to correctly code and get paid for preventatitve annual gyn exams from medicare.

Do I use the code(s) 99396/99397 with the V72.31  or do I use the G0101/Q0091 codes with the V70.0????


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 30, 2008)

*preventive*



hardtail58 said:


> Hello everyone:
> 
> I am new to the coding world and have a question as to how to correctly code and get paid for preventatitve annual gyn exams from medicare.
> 
> Do I use the code(s) 99396/99397 with the V72.31  or do I use the G0101/Q0091 codes with the V70.0????




Medicare does not pay for preventive codes, but they will pay for the screenings. So, you will still need to code the preventive, and the G and Q codes. Some use both V codes. Code the V codes pertaining to what was actually done.


----------

